# AM tools in California



## mrbreezeet1 (Apr 16, 2013)

http://amtools.com/
anyone order from this company?
I tried to e mail for 2 days now with no reply, and tried to call ,found the number in a search, it was not on the site, but it says not in service. 
Is this company's products and service any good, or are they still around?
Thanks,
Tony


----------



## dogcatcher (Apr 16, 2013)

I ordered early last year 2012, I had no problems.  I only ordered a couple of drill chucks and arbors.  Good enough for what I do as a woodworker.  Tried to order again in December, order was never sent, my card was never charged, and after about 4 emails, in late January I gave up and ordered from another outfit.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Apr 16, 2013)

dogcatcher said:


> I ordered early last year 2012, I had no problems.  I only ordered a couple of drill chucks and arbors.  Good enough for what I do as a woodworker.  Tried to order again in December, order was never sent, my card was never charged, and after about 4 emails, in late January I gave up and ordered from another outfit.



OK, see they must be gone. I was going to go ahead and order something, but I guess they are gone. 
There prices seemed pretty good. 
they had a ER32 Milling Collet Chuck Fixture minus backplate for $30.00. There back plates were pretty cheap too. 
http://amtools.com/er32millingcolletchuckfixture.aspx

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## dogcatcher (Apr 16, 2013)

I just remembered that on another forum it was stated he used to be the 800watts seller on eBay.  A bunch of penturners had bought ER32 collets from him, because he was the cheapest.  After he dropped out of sight on eBay someones found him at this site.  He never was any good at answering messages on eBay, so at least that seemed to have carried over to his website.   Not sure if he really is the same person or not, but he appears to be.


----------



## rammed (Apr 16, 2013)

Here is a thread I started. Still have not received the tools.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/14540-AMTOOLS


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Apr 16, 2013)

rammed said:


> Here is a thread I started. Still have not received the tools.
> 
> http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/14540-AMTOOLS





rammed said:


> well I got him on the phone and explained the problem. He seemed concerned and said he would get back to me. I'll let  you know what happens.



and that was on 3/27 13.
Did he ever get back to you?
I wanted to order that chuck, but didn't know what size back plate to order. 
Was why I was trying to contact them. 
The price was right, and the diameter was nice and small. 
What Phone Number did you use?
I called (909)217-8109 and got a voice mail. Left message, did not call back of course.

- - - Updated - - -



mrbreezeet1 said:


> and that was on 3/27 13.
> Did he ever get back to you?
> I wanted to order that chuck, but didn't know what size back plate to order.
> Was why I was trying to contact them.
> ...





rammed said:


> I did get him on the phone. Explained the situation  and gave him a copy of the PPal receipt. He e-mailed me the next day  and said the chucks would be in 4/12 and he would ship next day and  include some extra tooling to make up for the delay.



Let us know if you get them.


----------



## rammed (Apr 16, 2013)

He called me on the 27th on the number listed in the web site. He said they would be in on the 12th take was a Friday. Hopefully a day or two more till I get it. I'll let you know.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Apr 16, 2013)

rammed said:


> He called me on the 27th on the number listed in the web site. He said they would be in on the 12th take was a Friday. Hopefully a day or two more till I get it. I'll let you know.



OK Let us know. 
I wish I knew what back plate to order for that chuck, I might take a chance and order them.


----------



## norton650r (Apr 16, 2013)

My first order about 1 1/2 years ago was no problems, next order nov 2012 not so good seems to be a one man operation.Took a couple of calls to get 2nd order right but i was not cheated, think the guy could use some help


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Apr 18, 2013)

mrbreezeet1 said:


> OK Let us know.
> I wish I knew what back plate to order for that chuck, I might take a chance and order them.



I called back and left a voice mail again, told him if he cant answer e mails, and answer /call back his phone calls, I would just get it else where. 
Too bad, the prices were reasonable. 
I am thinking about going with the ER 40 now though. Can go up to 1 inch IIRC. 
Can still only pass 3/4 through the spindle, but can drive shorter stock from 3/4 up to 1 inch. 
Might go with the ER 40 chuck tools 4 cheap has. 
Thanks,
Tony


----------

